# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  16 يناير غرة جديده في جبين المريخ (ملاحم مريخيه)

## مرهف

*في مثل هذا اليوم من العام 1999 م
الذي وافق السبت الاخضر كان يوم أغر اخر في جبين سودان المريخ
أشرقت شمس ذلك اليوم أحمر وأصفر حتي خالها الناس المريخ
فلا غرابة أن يخالها الناس كذلك  فضوء شمس  ذلك اليوم
إستمد وهجه من المريخ
غابت شمس ذلك اليوم وأختفي القمر وبان كوكب المريخ
يتلألأ في المساء
في تلك الليله المباركه ليلة التاسع والعشرون

 من رمضان المبارك حلق المريخ بعيداً في المدى كمزن يوم خريفي
تتساقط حبيباته مثل الندي ، طاف لاعبو سودان المريخ 
أرض الملعب شبراً شبراً فرسموا لوحة رائعة وهم يحملون
 كأس الشارقه الدولي
...


*

----------


## مرهف

*أقيمت دورة الشارقة الدولية الرمضانية بمشاركة أربع فرق وهي
 المريخ السوداني ، فريق الشارقة الإماراتي ، فريق الصفا اللبناني و الفريق الأولمبي الإماراتي ...
 و احرز المريخ كأس البطولة بعد فوز كبير على الشارقة بأربع أهداف مقابل هدف واحد في المباراة النهائية ...
 قاد المريخ في تلك المباراة عبد العظيم أدم و كان أحد نجوم اللقاء ...
 و قد قام الشيخ سلطان بن محمد بن سلطان القاسمي حاكم الشارقة
 بتقليد أعضاء فريق المريخ الميداليات الذهبية ...
بينما حصل فريق الشارقة على الميداليات الفضية ، و كان المركز
 الثالث من نصيب فريق الصفا اللبناني.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*عليك الله انت ماقاعد تكتب لييييييييه؟
حررررم تاني كما نزلت مقال او عمود يومي ما بنخليك....
تسلم ياقلب...
وابدا لينا في سرد تاريخ كل الكاسات المحموله جوا..
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

عليك الله انت ماقاعد تكتب لييييييييه؟
حررررم تاني كما نزلت مقال او عمود يومي ما بنخليك....
تسلم ياقلب...
وابدا لينا في سرد تاريخ كل الكاسات المحموله جوا..



سؤال فارض نفسو والله 
انا ما قاعد اكتب ليه؟
تصدق انا زاتي ما عارف؟ :krkr1:
..
طلباتك اوامر يا اغلي حبيب
...

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الاخ الكريم مرهف لله درك وانت تحتفظ لنا بالمناسبات المريخيه العظيمة وتذكرنا بها في يومها لك منا الشكر والاحترام
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*إييييييييييه يازمن ...!!




من أجمل ليالي الفرح


يديك العافية يامرهف
وما تحرمنا من قلمك الرائع

0
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*تعجبني يا ريس

اخبار الرياضة العربية
توثيقات لايام الزعيم
متابعة حضور الاعضاء
                        	*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*يا سلام عليك يا ريس
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*لن نقول شكراً
ولكن نقول نطمع في المزيد المفيد
:wrd:
                        	*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*كل عام والجميع بخير
                        	*

----------

